# What would you buy??



## Schmidty50 (Apr 21, 2020)

For the same price - would you buy an older but larger Newmar (2014 Ventana 4369) or a newer but smaller Newmar (2017 Ventana 4037)??


----------



## dank (Jun 2, 2020)

I would buy a Dutch star 4369. More power, side radiator.


----------

